# Which Dog Makes for the Cutest Puppy?



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Just for fun!

My picks would be:

Basset hound - those big floppy ears on that pudgy wrinkly body.. so cute!
German Shepherd Dog - like little bear cubs! 
Beagle - what can I say... I have a major soft spot for beagles... beagle pups are almost unbeatable!

I will also say that mixed breed puppies are usually adorable!

Have fun and feel free to post those adorable puppy pics!


----------



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

OMG.. SO adorable... especially that first one!!!


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess if I had to pick I'd say any of the little fluffy ones. But any puppy of any breed or mix could melt my heart. 

Akita puppy









Chowchow









Pomeranian


----------



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)

pbmix said:


> OMG.. SO adorable... especially that first one!!!


yep I have a soft spot for cattle dogs. 

Here is my new puppy, coming home to me in a couple of weeks, I just wish the pic was better.








Die.Of.Cuteness.


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Is she a Catahoula? I think they are some of the most beautiful dogs EVER. Perfect caption... Die.Of.Cuteness!

Did you pick a name for her yet? I saw your other thread... 



Darcystheone said:


> yep I have a soft spot for cattle dogs.
> 
> Here is my new puppy, coming home to me in a couple of weeks, I just wish the pic was better.
> 
> ...


Chowchows are also insanely adorable pups! My neighbor growing up had a Chow/GSD mix. I could have fainted every time I looked at him because he was SO cute - they named him Teddy!



Pynzie said:


> I guess if I had to pick I'd say any of the little fluffy ones. But any puppy of any breed or mix could melt my heart.
> 
> Akita puppy
> 
> ...


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

I also love this Australian shepherd puppy. It even comes with a funny story! There were Australian shepherd mix puppies at the shelter I volunteer at. I emailed my mom and told her, just to mess with her kinda because she is always saying that the only way I am allowed to volunteer there is if I promise never to bring a dog home. However, she has been wanting an Australian shepherd really badly. After the initial email, I emailed her with a picture of this puppy and asked "If the puppies looked like this, would you adopt one?" Apparently she didn't read the email, she just looked at the picture. She jumped up and was about to rush to the shelter that second! Good thing she showed my dad the email and he actually read it! She thought I was trying to trick her so I felt kinda bad that I got her hopes up! I really didn't mean to though! Haha.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

My top two would be a Basset hound, Bloodhound. Then (rough) collie, sheltie, and aussie, and Poms.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are some of my favorite puppies:

Samoyed









Powderpuff Chinese Crested









And, of course, Bernese Mountain Dog









It's really hard to pick the cutest puppy, though! They're all so adorable, lol!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

German Wirehaired Pointing Griffon

[/thread]


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

omg! All of them of course!!!!
But I have to say - the aussie reminds me of my Georgie as a young pup & he was sooooo adorable! So I pick the aussie! 


Pynzie said:


>


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Go and get one already, Curbside! LOL

I have a weakness for:

Basset Hound puppies
Samoyed puppies
Bernese Mountain Dog puppies
Australian Shepherd puppies

I like this breed too. In fact, we're bringing one home in about ten days. She's the tricolor one sleeping inside the pool tub with a white mark on her forehead. I think she's pretty cute 










Here they are playing outside. She's the one with the ring on the base of her tail


----------



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)

pbmix said:


> Is she a Catahoula? I think they are some of the most beautiful dogs EVER. Perfect caption... Die.Of.Cuteness!
> 
> Did you pick a name for her yet? I saw your other thread...
> 
> ...


No we haven't chosen a name, but we are stuck between two, Tink and Piper...
She is an ACD.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I have my Dachshund biased, but I think I'll go with Ovtcharka puppies. Little bears.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)




----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

BrittanyG said:


>


Rotties get my vote too.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, this is a no brainer. If you don't believe me, just wait until Redyre's bitch, Penny has her puppies.


----------



## d a p h n e (Jul 16, 2010)

i say german shep's too


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

How could I forget? Corgi Puppies! They are sooo freakin' cute! 

http://www.wimp.com/cutepuppy/

Daphne, I think your dog is a doll too! I have a thing for freckled noses.. in dogs


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I have absolutely never seen a puppy I didn't think was the cutest thing on the planet.. of course, I am partial to the one in my avatar and sig.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I believe this question has been extensively focus-grouped, and the winner is...yellow Lab puppies. Pesonally, I prefer black Lab pups, but yellers get the lion's share of print and TV ad work. The yellow pups photograph better, and I'm sure that's a factor.

For my money, all pups are cute. Even the ugly ones. Same-same with human babies. If I had to pick a favorite, I'd vote for Rottie pups. 2nd Place would be beagle pups, who have the ability to suck the cuteness out of lesser cute beings. I've always had a weakness for terrier pups because they just look like trouble.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Papilove said:


> I have absolutely never seen a puppy I didn't think was the cutest thing on the planet.. .


I'm with you on this Papilove. Usually the puppy in front of me is the one I think is the cutest, and if there are a bunch, they are all tied for first place.

SOB


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Which ever puppy I happen to look at at any given moment. Puppies are adorable little things. They're made cute so they can get away with all the crap they pull before they're taught how to behave themselves!


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha I agree with those of you that say that ALL puppies are cute. I melt each and every time I hold one, I don't care what he/she looks like!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

That's what makes puppy class so fun =)

I think the cutest puppies in the class I went to were the Shih Tzu and the Mini Daschund. All the fluffy and toy ones are especially cute. And the Chow Chow on the previous page is adorable.

Of course I think my little mutt was pretty adorable as a puppy too:


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I think Chow puppies are insanely adorable. Smooth or rough coated 
Of course,there is one zooming around my floor right now


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

Of course I think Stella was the cutest puppy ever! Gotta love the mix breeds:









But breed wise, I'll go with American Cocker Spaniels:


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Kodi (mini American Eskimo) is, of course:


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Too hard to pick just one, but love these.










And these.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i am probably a _little_ biased here but i think samoyed and gsd x puppies are the cutest...


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> German Wirehaired Pointing Griffon


One of my favourite dogs. Would love one some day.



winniec777 said:


> Too hard to pick just one, but love these.


Also want one of these cuties some day too. I love boxers.


----------



## rockin' robin (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, I certainly have a bias for some adorable Swissy and Leonberger pups...



















I also tend to think JRT puppies are some of the absolute cutest out there. I joke all the time that it's being adorable as puppies that have allowed them to survive as a breed .


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Xie said:


> I also tend to think JRT puppies are some of the absolute cutest out there. I joke all the time that it's being adorable as puppies that have allowed them to survive as a breed .


There may be something to that theory.

Carol and Sally have sure gotten big.


----------



## nainai0585 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hands down JRT, but then again I am VEYR biased. This is my adult female and our then 3 month old male.


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's my crew...

Annie, our pit mix, as a puppy:










And the newest, Bouncer, also a pit mix, taken two weeks ago:


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Hmm...one that grab my heart first off the bat are probably...Corgi puppies...Rotties, Labs and Huskies...and thats not saying that every other puppy that looks at me isn't going to drag my heart from my chest!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I looove Boxer puppies.. <3









SharPei puppies <3









Papillon puppies <3









Cairn Terrier <3









Pekingese <3 <3 <3 Looooovvvveeee


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

How about these?








Or this one?








Or even these?








And of course I am biased, but this one is pretty darn cute!


----------



## Davey728 (Jul 20, 2010)

The GSD gets my vote. Hopefully in October I will have a little girl similar to this pup to begin molding into a great GSD. I love it when their ears begin to stand up and they are completely crooked... absolutely adorable.


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

This first picture is INSANELY adorable!!! I want to hug each and every one!



Xie said:


> Well, I certainly have a bias for some adorable Swissy and Leonberger pups...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm partial to husky puppies, of course...
















Pups bred by the breeder I'm currently talking to!  

I'm also in love with bull dog pups...









Oh, and baby Dexter's are cute too!


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

French bulldog hands down


----------



## EarthMonkey (Nov 14, 2009)

I think the cutest one I have seen has been living here for 8 months!


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Cuteness alert. Was visiting some Tibetan Spaniel sites and had to share.




























SOB


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I love Boston Puppies 
















And APBT puppies


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

Honey puppies win


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Lab Puppies, trouble and cute and god I miss my boy. (sniffs) 









Lab and Boston Puppies together are even cuter.









See! XD!!









But I have to say Wally Puppies are the cutest.









XD.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh that's a hard one! Its between Rottweilers and Dogue de Bordeaux

Rottie...this is Porter btw









And the Bordeaux


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

I love how serious rottweiler puppies look.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

American eskimo dogs are ADORABLE! The pup in "The Proposal" that played Kevin, is an eskie. My Chloe is an eskie - ok, so maybe that is why I think so but eskie pups are ADORABLE! How could you not love this face?


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

TheBearCat said:


> I love how serious rottweiler puppies look.


Like this?


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Bah.

Bichon family for the win:

Bichon Friese:









Maltese:









Coton:









Havanese:









Cuteness canidified


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

dachshund









bull terrier









ibizan hound


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

These are of MY puppy Cracker when she was new to me.

But I have to physically control myself from pocketing almost every puppy I see at puppy class...lol
This latest class the Leonberger puppy, Oliver is to DIE FOR.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Many people think Golden pups are pretty cute. I only see evil when I look at this one.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

JuneBud said:


> Kodi (mini American Eskimo) is, of course:


Eskies are the cutest! How old is your eskie? Our Chloe is 2yr old and the best dog ever.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

TStafford said:


> Like this?


Exactly! 

Beaten to it but, oh that face:


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Frenchies of course 

All of these pics are pups we've had this summer. I love them. And I get to smush them every day!!!!

Even when they are only 2 weeks old, they are pretty darn smushable!


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

You all are just killing me with puppy cuteness. What a bunch of puppy softies we all are. If I had my way, I'd just stick each and every one of those fuzzy little cute-balls into my pockets and carry them back to the homestead. Set them down in front of a blazing fire to warm their little puppy bodies, as the weather seems to be cooling (in these parts, anyway). Puppies warming at my feet - my feet which would also placed in front of the fire. Well, you get the idea ...


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Rottie pups. 

Hands down, without question, 100%.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Why Mina's of course. 

















And if we're talking purebreds then these guys.


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

upendi'smommy said:


> Why Mina's of course.
> 
> 
> And if we're talking purebreds then these guys.


What kind of dogs are these? They are gorgeous.


----------



## JR Banks (Sep 24, 2010)

I think bernese, and englishe bulldogs definitely make the cutest puppies.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


>


Showoff. Harumph. (grin)


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

pbmix said:


> What kind of dogs are these? They are gorgeous.


The first one is an aussie puppy and the second one is a bc puppy.


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

upendi'smommy said:


> The first one is an aussie puppy and the second one is a bc puppy.


I love, love, love Aussies. In my opinion some of the most gorgeous adult dogs, too.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd have to say Dachshunds and Corgi's make the most effingest cutest puppies.


----------



## Skidmcmarx (Dec 10, 2008)

My little guy when he was a puppy


----------



## xxladyredxx (Oct 6, 2009)

OMG I just love chows! My very first dog was a chow chow! He's about 13 years old now. He's the most well behaved and sweetest dog I know! Although my parents keep him shaved because they don't like combing him everyday, and his fur got really matted. -_-...


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

I never got to see my pooch as a pup but this precious thing 










I sense much Lela in her

This little ball of flufflings









how about some laughers




















Didn't someone have a stolen Toothbrush lately lol









this one just made me smile








naughty pup!









And who said pups weren't helpful!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

HELLOOOO?





















'nuff said.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

baby brommie


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Holy thread revival... lol

Jare, your second pic... SQUISH!!!! Love it.

Iorek.. your second pic... I love puppy snarls! Too cute!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

ok cara is definitely up there on that list!! so darn cute!


----------



## Kai Reddtail (Nov 15, 2010)

I couldn't possibly pick, but I have to put up a few pics of my family's West Highland Off-White Terrier Rika, cuz she was a cute little troublemaker.


























Thats the first day we brought her home.










And here she is annoying my dog Tai (I'm sure he would have been the cutest pup here *totally not biased*, but I got him at a year and a half old so I don't have any puppy pics.)


----------



## tovizchick (Nov 21, 2010)

Vizslas...no doubt!!!


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh my, puppy fever is sky high!! lol 

I hope to cuddle a TT puppy like these one day and bring it home to stay.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Shih Tzu:





































Cocker Spaniel










Shar Pei


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Baby Brom is the cutest puppy I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i know they arent domestic dogs...

but honestly...these take the cake for me. i seriously think there is absolutely nothing cuter than this..


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Baby Brom is the cutest puppy I've ever seen in my life.


brom says thank you


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

German Shepherd puppies for sure!


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

My vote is for chihuahuas of the chocolate variety


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Maltese









Australian Terrier


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i know they arent domestic dogs...
> 
> but honestly...these take the cake for me. i seriously think there is absolutely nothing cuter than this..


Aren't they not even dogs at all? I thought they were some other species... closer to cats or something.

But they are freaking cute.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

pbmix said:


> Aren't they not even dogs at all? I thought they were some other species... closer to cats or something.
> 
> But they are freaking cute.


i think you're thinking of hyenas..which are a member of the Hyaenidae family. they're closer to felines and viverrids in descent but they are closer to canines morphologically and behaviorally. Hyenas are a bit of an(awesome) anomaly. 

the pic i posted is Lycaon Pictus..The African Painted Dog, who are canids but not canines..(YAY Phylogenetics!  )


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I've probably posted photos on this thread before, but right now Tibetan Spaniel pups have my vote as incredible cuties.





































------------------------

SOB


----------

